# Fiat Ducato 2.8 - Swift Suntor 2002 Drivers Side Mirror



## gadget1974 (Aug 28, 2012)

Can anyone help in getting a replacement mirror for this model?

I have searched online but none of the mirrors look like they match - the mirrors on this car have a solid covering over the two arms rather that looking like two separate arms.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm assuming that u have a cracked plastic mirror housing and broken mirror.
Look on eBay it's a fiat Ducato housing and mirror u need ,if u peel back the rubber there's x2 bolts holding ur original mirrors to the long arm brackets .The electric innards can be stopped into ur new housing along with the mirror.


----------

